# How would you support a free standing riser?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## BrianJayT (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Your supports will be 3/4" GRC though, cut and threaded. Look in Edisons book to see exactly how they want the bracing to be, I know PG&E has specifics with it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


That is about the ugliest things I've seen posted on here.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is about the ugliest things I've seen posted on here.


Call the EPA. 

Eyesore Prevention Agency.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Call the EPA.


Eyesore Prevention Agency.


Yeah we need that.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Eyesore Prevention Agency.
> 
> 
> Yeah we need that.


LOL

Oh that will be used on the jobsite in the near future.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daks said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh that will be used on the jobsite in the near future.


Some stuff we just need a way to 'unsee'.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

BrianJayT said:


> I will be relocating a 2" galvi on the roof to clear a new swimming pool. It is a flat roof. Edison will have me run a 2" conduit to the other side of roof. Edison wants a 90 bend up to 3 feet, and it "it must be secured in 2 directions"
> I have never seen this type of install. Any suggestions on the best way to secure it?
> If you have a smart ass answer please don't waste my time.:whistling2:


Who the "F" is this Edison you speak of? Everyone knows Tesla has the answers.:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chicken Steve's work is just amazing, and his pride in these blunders is even more amazing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> Who the "F" is this Edison you speak of? Everyone knows Tesla has the answers.:thumbsup:


Southern California EDISON. :thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Put it in perspective, there are all different kinds of beautiful. That might be ugly .... wait scratch that. It may not be _conventionally pretty_ but it's as pretty as it gets when you have to support a mast on a roof. You have to develop an appreciation for sturdy as pretty. 

(You guys would have a very tough time getting laid at a women's rugby tournament, Steve and I would be in hog heaven.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That service riser needs 15 more piece of unistrut.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

There are better ways, but, the customer or the utility may have said no.
1) Underground all the way
2) Utility sets a pole on house side of road, then go underground
Think it looks bad now? Wait until the span from the far side of the road rips that mast to the ground.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why not just buy a kit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why not just buy a kit?


You'd need at least two which works for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Put it in perspective, there are all different kinds of beautiful. That might be ugly .... wait scratch that. It may not be _conventionally pretty_ but it's as pretty as it gets when you have to support a mast on a roof. You have to develop an appreciation for sturdy as pretty.
> 
> (You guys would have a very tough time getting laid at a women's rugby tournament, Steve and I would be in hog heaven.)


Those hogs are sturdy n purdy?

It's an acquired taste I guess, thankfully I've never acquired that taste.

The hammer marks on the emt just add to the horror but I guess it matches the shack I mean house.

Cables would be so much less offensive to the eye.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think some of you missed the part of the OP where he said not smart ass comments.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I think some of you missed the part of the OP where he said not smart ass comments.


Doesn't fly around here  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I think some of you missed the part of the OP where he said not smart ass comments.


They come along free with every post. :jester:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Why not just buy a kit?


I think SoCal Edison is similar to PG&E (One of our Utilities) and they will not allow the guy wires, we have to use threaded GRC.

Someone else (Bird Dog) mentioned setting a new utility pole or going underground. What all of you need to realize is that this is Cali, which means everything is either cost prohibitive or some ungodly environmental concern. (You have no idea the pain we have to go through to trench these days.... We actually have to apply 2x4's to trees along with construction fencing to make sure we don't "Damage" a tree.....

There is more than one way to skin a cat, but sometimes you just need to kill the cat and collect what you can from it nasty hide.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I think SoCal Edison is similar to PG&E (One of our Utilities) and they will not allow the guy wires, we have to use threaded GRC.
> 
> Someone else (Bird Dog) mentioned setting a new utility pole or going underground. What all of you need to realize is that this is Cali, which means everything is either cost prohibitive or some ungodly environmental concern. (You have no idea the pain we have to go through to trench these days.... We actually have to apply 2x4's to trees along with construction fencing to make sure we don't "Damage" a tree.....
> 
> There is more than one way to skin a cat, but sometimes you just need to kill the cat and collect what you can from it nasty hide.


Thanks but no thanks, you guys can keep that crazy state.


----------

